# Totally confused on what has happened to me Please help.!!!



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

I have a problem. I got a phone call today from one of my customers today. complaining that her bill was high. so here is how I have it broken down for 0-6 inches is $35 , 6-12 inches is 30, and so on and so forth. I deduct 5 the higher snowfall we get. so if there is a 10 inch storm its 35+30=65. Anyways we had three storms in a row here and pretty much were all back to back with a day or day and a half with out snow fall. 

first storm 3" 35

second storm 10 1/2" 65

third storm 14 1/2" 90 

her total was 190 for all three storms and she is complaining that it was too high. Tell me I am not out of my mind please!!!! thank you


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Dont worry about it she would probably bltch if the bill was $10


----------



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

even worse I found out she was paying the same rates last year...WTF?!?!?!


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I would stay with your price because if you drop it she will always look for a discount.payup


----------



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

so she has found someone to plow her driveway for a flat rate up to 8 inches and then he is going to charge just $20 if its anything over that....i don't understand it do my prices seem high or am I losing my mind.?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Just get your money and forget her

A fair price is what 2 people agree on and she agreed to it


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

Your prices are low, around here most driveways are $45 - $60 but that's in MD. Just remember you cant win them all and if he is going to do it for $20 he probably wont show up.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

cretebaby;695364 said:


> Just get your money and forget her
> 
> A fair price is what 2 people agree on and she agreed to it


Ditto.

Mt first response would have been "Well, the billing was what's in our agreement. Maybe it just snowed too much?"


----------



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

I agree I think it snowed to much too soon and she could not handle it


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Did you have a contract with her? Did it state the prices? Did it have a payment clause if either of you backed out? 

she sounds like a PITA but it is income and you should be getting it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Add another 110.00 and that's our avg. seasonal rates in this area for plowing .


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

Option #1: 
When she calls back because the new guy is unreliable tell her all you have left on the route is call ins spots left. The call in spots carry the same rates as before but a call in charge of $15 is added on and are worked in where possible.

Option #2: 
When she calls back tell her about the special snow removal program where you the only pay a 1 time fee of $35 and you drop off a shovel.

JK....sort of


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

It's $50 when I show, $100 if you watch me, $150 if you try and help...add another $50 just for being a PIMA...

...I've got to go salt once more time now before the big apple drops...seeya


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

grandview;696824 said:


> Add another 110.00 and that's our avg. seasonal rates in this area for plowing .


No Doubt....
I must be missing the boat... 
That kinda rate in my area and you would be sitting home watching TV while everyone else is plowing. Theres guys around me going 10 bucks a push... I'm probably one of the most expensive around and I couldn't touch that rate.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

if the snow dates you plowed are on the same calandar date you are hoseing her but if each push was on a different day your right on. what were the plow dates? how many?


----------



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

They were three different plow dates all within 5 days of each other, and they were all separate pushes


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

If the two of you had an agreement before you started pushing then I dont see what she can ***** about. I explain to my customers how they will be billed and its up to them to agree or not. You have nothing to feel bad about...


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

when your truck is in the shop......she ain't feeling bad


----------



## dumb yankee (Dec 10, 2008)

ahhhhh another customer looking for a discount on their bill. The agreement stands. Your rates are your rates. The customer agreed to them. By the way I plowed the same storms, and had one customer complain. I resumitted the bill to them in person, when the customer looked at me I reached into the back of the one ton and handed them a shovel. By god they paid the bill on the spot. Sooner or later we all run into this. If the customer agreed to the rates then charge the rate. You did the work, now get paid. If it comes to it charge a late fee.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

jvcski;695356 said:


> so she has found someone to plow her driveway for a flat rate up to 8 inches and then he is going to charge just $20 if its anything over that....i don't understand it do my prices seem high or am I losing my mind.?


No, your prices are pretty much the same as mine. I plow them twice if we get more than 6 inches. I don't drop the price either. I explain this to the customers, and they sign a contract. I think that is fair. Six inches of snow is a lot to plow. And any more than that is hard on my snowblowing/shoveling crews.


----------



## lawnwolf (May 11, 2006)

If they were separate snow events and her normal charge is $35.00. My rates would have been.

3" = $35.00
10.5" = $70.00
14.5" = $105 about - ($175.00/hour)

Total = $210.00

I have been using this structure for years with no complaints.


----------

